# Laptop for about 2 lacs



## Skynaveen (Mar 18, 2014)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
anything less than 2 lacs

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
About 14" to 16"

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Video editing, light(ish) gaming, web designing, photoshop, Unity3d

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
i7, 16gB ram, at least gt650m.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
not really.

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution must be around 2880x1800 or more..... need a lot of sreen real estate.
Battery back up about 5 hrs
Purchase place , flipkart , or anywhere near trivandrum.

It should look quite good, and have a high res screen..... and btw does anybody know if the new razer blade is available anywhere within India?


----------



## seamon (Mar 18, 2014)

Razer blade is not available in India. A macbook pro is what you need.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 18, 2014)

Check seamon's Laptop buying guide.........
There he mentioned a website through which you can import items from US, like Razer Blade


----------



## $hadow (Mar 18, 2014)

Blade not available in India. If you want it you have to import it.


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Razer blade is not available in India. A macbook pro is what you need.



Yes, the rMBP looks promising, but I've heard that it uses pixel doubling while on OSX, which would reduce the effective screen real estate to 1440x900 right?


----------



## seamon (Mar 18, 2014)

Skynaveen said:


> Yes, the rMBP looks promising, but I've heard that it uses pixel doubling while on OSX, which would reduce the effective screen real estate to 1440x900 right?



no idea. You can wait for the Lenovo Y50 if you want, it will have a 4k screen.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2014)

Won't a PC provide better performance?? Or are you looking specifically for portability cause you can get an awesome PC at this budget .

Shiva


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 18, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Won't a PC provide better performance?? Or are you looking specifically for portability cause you can get an awesome PC at this budget .
> 
> Shiva



I need portability too. Yes, a PC would've provided a much much better performance, but I need to take this to work with me.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> no idea. You can wait for the Lenovo Y50 if you want, it will have a 4k screen.



Can't wait. Need to buy within 2 weeks.


----------



## seamon (Mar 18, 2014)

Best 15.6" laptop in the world with 3k screen.

XOTIC PC | MSI GT60 DominatorPro 3K-475

You can customize as per your needs and you have to pay through bank wire transfer. I would recommend PPOBox.com-Shop and Ship from USA, UK and China to India Online to get it imported.
Total cost will be less than 2 lakh if you are going for the most basic version but you can upgrade the processor or add 1-2 msata SSDs for upgraded performance. You must understand that high quality laptops are not available in India and the most viable option is to get one imported. Just one thing, you have to live without warranty.


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Best 15.6" laptop in the world with 3k screen.
> 
> XOTIC PC | MSI GT60 DominatorPro 3K-475
> 
> ...



That is epic. But how can we be sure that this PPOBox.com will deliver correctly in time, without any damages.


----------



## seamon (Mar 18, 2014)

Skynaveen said:


> That is epic. But how can we be sure that this PPOBox.com will deliver correctly in time, without any damages.



I shipped a graphic card for my laptop from US and the transaction was as smooth as butter. I researched a lot before getting it imported and found out that ppobox was the best. Not a single negative response anywhere. Back in May-August 2013 they had some delays due to a customs audit but they quickly resolved it and those guys kept on apologizing publicly because of the delay.

Also Xotic PC is the best laptop reseller in the US. I suggest you buy the laptop, ship it to ppobox address who will ship it to you in India. Also, Xotic PC offers to ship directly to India but I do not recommend that because your laptop may be held back in customs which will cause a lot of headaches. Ppobox guys are experts in the field of customs clearance.

Also as a piece of advice, opt for IC Diamond Thermal paste. This way xotic PC guys will thoroughly check your system for any heating issues.

If you decide to go for this, please keep us informed here.


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> I shipped a graphic card for my laptop from US and the transaction was as smooth as butter. I researched a lot before getting it imported and found out that ppobox was the best. Not a single negative response anywhere. Back in May-August 2013 they had some delays due to a customs audit but they quickly resolved it and those guys kept on apologizing publicly because of the delay.
> 
> Also Xotic PC is the best laptop reseller in the US. I suggest you buy the laptop, ship it to ppobox address who will ship it to you in India. Also, Xotic PC offers to ship directly to India but I do not recommend that because your laptop may be held back in customs which will cause a lot of headaches. Ppobox guys are experts in the field of customs clearance.
> 
> ...



But it says in their rules and regulations that a package can have the value of 1000$ maximum


----------



## seamon (Mar 18, 2014)

Skynaveen said:


> But it says in their rules and regulations that a package can have the value of 1000$ maximum



Yep I asked them about that too but they said that there's no such rule. Just to be sure, I suggest you call them, first just a executive will pick then you request him/her to confirm from the manager whether this rule holds or not and tell him/her about this rule(where you found it).


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yep I asked them about that too but they said that there's no such rule. Just to be sure, I suggest you call them, first just a executive will pick then you request him/her to confirm from the manager whether this rule holds or not and tell him/her about this rule(where you found it).



oh, okay. If i order the laptop you linked customized to cost about 3000$ then how much will the total affair cost, and how long will it take for it to reach me?


----------



## seamon (Mar 18, 2014)

Skynaveen said:


> oh, okay. If i order the laptop you linked customized to cost about 3000$ then how much will the total affair cost, and how long will it take for it to reach me?



There's a calculator in the site. That's more or less accurate. Take +10% of the calculator's cost to be max.
It will probably take around 7-10 days to import it after ppobox has received your package. 
How much the laptop will take to be built/customized will depend on Xotic PC. Ask them. They should be online now, go have a chat with them.

In my case, I ordered on 1st Jan and received the package on 16th Jan.


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> There's a calculator in the site. That's more or less accurate. Take +10% of the calculator's cost to be max.
> It will probably take around 7-10 days to import it after ppobox has received your package.
> How much the laptop will take to be built/customized will depend on Xotic PC. Ask them. They should be online now, go have a chat with them.
> 
> In my case, I ordered on 1st Jan and received the package on 16th Jan.



I checked the calculator, and it costs about 45000 INR. So could you please tell me how/why exactly would the laptop be held back in customs if I use Xotic PC shipping? I don't know anything about customs and importing/exporting. Also, do I need to get any special permissions or pay any extra taxes for converting 2lac to dollars and sending it?


----------



## seamon (Mar 19, 2014)

Xotic PC uses USPS to ship. It will cost to almost same, possibly 1-2k less but it's not worth it. You'll get daily calls from customs office asking what is this package and it may get delayed by upto 2 months in the customs clearance.
You'll have to go to the bank and ask them to do a bank wire transfer to Xotic PC. Chat with Xotic PC about billing, they will know better.

- - - Updated - - -

Laptop will be held back because the rules of importing electronics in India are very strict.


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Xotic PC uses USPS to ship. It will cost to almost same, possibly 1-2k less but it's not worth it. You'll get daily calls from customs office asking what is this package and it may get delayed by upto 2 months in the customs clearance.
> You'll have to go to the bank and ask them to do a bank wire transfer to Xotic PC. Chat with Xotic PC about billing, they will know better.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I could not reach them on phone, so I have left a message at their website. 
And these are the specs I chose. Any suggestions please?


> MSI GT60 DominatorPro 3K-475
> - FREE!!! – U.S. UPS GROUND SHIPPING (Use Coupon Code "FREESHIP" in Checkout) [U.S. Lower 48 ONLY / Restrictions Apply]
> - NO FREE PC Game (Make selection below & request in comments box during checkout)
> - 15.6" WQHD+ 3K (16:9) Glare-Type Glossy Screen (2880x1620)
> ...



Also, Is the copper cooling upgrade worth it? and will having two 1TB 7200rpm HDDs reduce battery life significantly? And, will selecting the Rush Build option mean that they will do less testing? I want to decide between the extra 1TB HDD in the Optical drive slot or having Rush Build+ Copper cooling.


----------



## seamon (Mar 20, 2014)

Go to ISD office to call Em. Earlier I meant the chat which appears on thee left part of the screen which says click to chat. Go ahead click it at 9 pm.

Imo get 2 hdds, ic diamond+ copper heatsinks. Do not rush build, they may skimp on testing. You might want to get one 5400rpm drive to save money. One 7200 rpm is enough. OS will be installed in Msata ssd anyway. Btw why not go for blue ray drive instead of 2nd Hdd?

Why are you even considering battery life?? This is a extreme performance gaming laptop with the best components in the world, 1.5 hr battery life is all you will get and you will like it. This is a desktop replacement FYI. Look at the screen,  the gpu and the CPU do you think they'll let the battery last long?? The power used by an extra Hdd in comparison is negligible.

- - - Updated - - -

Also 16 GB is enough for now, you can easily get more if need be, get 2x8 gb


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Go to ISD office to call Em. Earlier I meant the chat which appears on thee left part of the screen which says click to chat. Go ahead click it at 9 pm.
> 
> Imo get 2 hdds, ic diamond+ copper heatsinks. Do not rush build, they may skimp on testing. You might want to get one 5400rpm drive to save money. One 7200 rpm is enough. OS will be installed in Msata ssd anyway. Btw why not go for blue ray drive instead of 2nd Hdd?
> 
> Why are you even considering battery life?? This is a extreme performance gaming laptop with the best components in the world, 1.5 hr battery life is all you will get and you will like it. This is a desktop replacement FYI. Look at the screen,  the gpu and the CPU do you think they'll let the battery last long?? The power used by an extra Hdd in comparison is negligible.



Read a review that said, it lasted about 5hrs on normal usage (HD4600, web browsing and all), might come in handy some day. I don't think i'll take the copper heat sinks, as then id have to do with 5400rpm on 1 HDD, but that's okay, the real problem is because it would take considerably longer to build. I need the whole thing here in max 1 month. 

I don't think I want a Bluray drive. 1TB storage would be much better. Btw, thank you for suggesting this laptop o/w I would've had to go with the rMBP.


----------



## seamon (Mar 20, 2014)

Obviously you'll know better as you must have done research. Point is 2 hdds won't take much battery. Besides I was talking about a little heavier use than just reading like gaming+movie watching.

Happy to help. I am glad I could steer you from evil macs which costs a fortune for crap. This is 1000 times better than a mac in terms of sheer performance. I am not saying I hate mac but if I was the head firefighter and apple HQ was on fire, I would get drunk.

Just one thing, beware of warranty. You'll have to ship the laptop out of India to get official warranty. If something goes wrong, it's easier to show it to some local technician. 

Do keep us informed how the purchase goes.


----------

